

Ask HN: HN for VC? - 1arity

I love the text format of HN. and have come to appreciate the fluff free moderation policy. there are news outlets for VC ( venturebeat ) and some blogs. is there any place that lists VC news and articles of interest to VCs and business that has a similarly focussed high-content format and moderation ethos?
======
1wu
Yes! We launched [http://www.VentureNews.co](http://www.VentureNews.co) to
filter Venture News in the way that Hacker News does for hackers. Let us know
if you have more feedback about filtering / moderation.

